# Pretty good haul at the flea market today



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

been dealing with this guy for a few weeks and he keeps bringing in more stuff. He is out of the hobby so he sold me what he had left ....


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

more of it....


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice! ummm. you keeping that Police car unit 213??? if not maybe we can work something out?


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

It is just a body...no chassis


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

even better!!! that is if you're willing to part with it..

I'm trying to complete my Sons police car and semi collection. I would mean one less car to clone!


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

you looking for that exact car or just a police car in general?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Now that is a true "found in the wild" set of slot cars.....where else can you find an authentic "Eat Me" corvette!?! :thumbsup:


--------------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

i am looking for that exact car, plus any other afx police car in "restorable" condition.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*cars*

hey genav would u want to part with that tjet u have there ill trade u some other stuff 4 it let me know ty .:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm liking the orange 57 Chevy. Been looking for one of those for a bit. 

Glad to see good buy's are still out there


----------

